

Will Webfonts open up new design opportunities? - webdragon
http://www.webdragon.com.au/1676
Traditionally fonts on websites, especially for headings and article text, have been strictly limited to options like Arial, Verdana and Times New Roman. Overnight, Google announced its new Webfonts toolkit, which makes it easier than ever to include a whole variety of fonts within websites, in a way that is compatible with browsers as old as Internet Explorer 6.
======
webdragon
There's certainly a lot of room for abuse, especially by designers who want to
cram magazine formatting into web paradigms, but at least it's more accessible
than techniques like Flash text replacement.

------
andymoe
I worry it will open up new design opportunities in the same way that the
blink tag did...

